# Best Rub-on Wax?



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Don't waste your money on that shit, none of it really works.


----------



## mrjimyjohn (Dec 18, 2010)

Qball said:


> Don't waste your money on that shit, none of it really works.


 thats not actually true. it does work, but since its not actually being applied with heat so it gets absorbed by the base, it comes off just as easy as it goes on. some stuff will actually stay on your board for a few runs, maybe even a whole day depending how hard you ride. i agree with you though it is sort of a scam by the companies that make it... 

so ya Sinodyn i wouldnt buy it in the first place if i were you


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

mrjimyjohn said:


> thats not actually true. it does work, but since its not actually being applied with heat so it gets absorbed by the base, it comes off just as easy as it goes on. some stuff will actually stay on your board for a few runs, maybe even a whole day depending how hard you ride. i agree with you though it is sort of a scam by the companies that make it...
> 
> so ya Sinodyn i wouldnt buy it in the first place if i were you


I guess I should it doesn't work very well. I have used rub-on wax as hot wax before and it worked fine, but using it as rub-on sucks.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

mrjimyjohn said:


> it comes off just as easy as it goes on. some stuff will actually stay on your board for a few runs, maybe even a whole day depending how hard you ride. i agree with you though it is sort of a scam by the companies that make it...


I don't know if I'd call it a scam....

I always thought it was a hold-over/leftover from ski racing. Something easy that you could do at the starter's hut to adjust your running surface to the current or changing conditions. Intentionally not meant to be durable as you didn't want to screw around having to remove or prep your base before applying another temp rub-on for your second run (particularly if you had a poor first run!)

I don't think it was ever intended to replace a hot wax, merely tweak it for a run. So, for recreational applications, it's pretty much a waste of money.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

My question is why spend the money on this if you know it's coming off in one run?


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

It works just long enough for you to start riding and stop really paying attention to how fast your board is.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

Buy an iron and spend the extra 30 minutes waxing your board when it needs it. 

Baby that base as much as you'd like and you'll be the fastest mother efer on the hill!


----------

